# ¡5000! ¡Jonno pasó la marca de los 5000!



## swift

Sobre Jonno, ¿qué decir?

Ortotipografía, lenguaje de máquinas, recomendaciones atinadas y comentarios instructivos. Vamos, que don Jonno nos obsequia sentido común y concisión.

¡Muchas gracias, Jonno, por tus ya un poco más de 5000 _posts_!  Que vengan muchos más.

Un gran saludo,


José


----------



## Agró

Mi contribución a la fiesta.
Qué ricas están (y son).
Aupa.


----------



## Namarne

Suscribo enteramente lo dicho por el amigo José-Swift. 
Un saludo muy cordial y felicidades. 
J 
(Anda, y saludos también a Agró, ¡viva la verdura!).


----------



## swift

¿Te comiste tus verduras, Jonno?


----------



## Peterdg

También de mí: ¡¡¡Felicidades!!!

Y, que podamos disfrutar mucho más de tu presencia aquí.


----------



## Duometri

Me sumo a la felicitaciones de los compañeros. Que cumplas 5.000 más y nosotros que lo bebamos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Los apostadores en el hipodrómo de mi ciudad, en medio del fervor de las carreras, alientan a los caballos por su nombre con un: ¡Jonno viejo y peludo nomá! Así hasta quedar afónicos. O sin dinero, lo que ocurra primero.
Siga corriendo, compadre.
Un abrazo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Me uno (y también me invito a las verduras ¡Qué ricas! (sin verbo, así no me mojo )) a las felicitaciones, los enhorabuenas y comparto el deseo de que sigas así por muuuucho tiempo.
Descorchemos.

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## XiaoRoel

Mis sinceras felicitaciones.


----------



## Lurrezko

Menos mal que nuestra querida moderadora bicéfala saca algo de priva, porque uno se ausenta un tiempo y, cuando vuelve, se cree que ha aterrizado en veganos.com. Qué poca seriedad, hombre.

En fin, aquí va algo de fauna.

¡Zorionak, Jonno!


----------



## swift

Es que don Agró es un hombre muy prudente, Lurrezko: habida cuenta de las fechas, mejor irse por la sobria abstención.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, pues vas a tener razón, amigo Swift. No caía yo en estas fechas tan dadas a la templanza y el recogimiento.


----------



## Julvenzor

¡Enhorabuena, Jonno! (Todavía ausente) [_Grillos_] Hay un título que no se le ha mencionado: el bala. Alguna que otra vez he ido al baño y, cuando vuelvo a un tema que para entonces no tenía ninguna respuesta, va y aparece todo un parrafón bien explicado. ¡Ea! 

Don Agró ha sido listo y nos ha propuesto una fiesta políticamente correcta para que nadie se sienta desplazado por un motivo ético. Aprovecho para mencionar que yo tengo unos ideales bastante férreos y exigentes en cuanto a derechos de los animales se refiere. Además, soy abstemio... 

Bueno, Jonno. Siga así, llegue a los 50.000 y luego entiérrenos a _tós_.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Agró

Sábado de Gloria aún, pero creo que no pasará nada si nos adelantamos y _resucitamos_ con la ayuda de estos corderitos.
Más le vale al homenajeado aparecer pronto porque yo ya ando con hambre.


----------



## swift

¿Se molestará don Jonno si le damos un pellizquito?

Al cordero, quiero decir.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Ya debe de estar carbonizado el pobrecillo.


----------



## swift

Y el dedicado nada que aparece. Ya Agró está jurando en griego y todo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Para las Pascuas del 2015 seguro que aparece. Qué informalidad. La "juventud" está echada a perder.


----------



## Namarne

Mejorando lo presente.


----------



## chamyto

felicidades por esos 5000.


----------



## Jonno

¡Uy, que me hacéis sonrojar! 

Muchas gracias a todos, no me he dado cuenta de que estabais de fiesta por aquí con la excusa de mis 5000. He estado de viaje por Italia y, si ya entro poco por los foros sociales, menos aún de vacaciones y sin internet


----------



## swift

¡Que no estaba muerto: andaba de parranda!


----------



## ACQM

¡Felicidades! Gracias por esos 5088


----------



## roxcyn

Jonno, ¡felicidades!  Estoy muy cerca de 5000 aportes.


----------



## Peón

¡Un abrazo al todavía ausente! ¡Felicidades por los 5.000!


----------

